# Newly Designed Lures



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Obviously we are all in this portion of the forums for a reason, Tackle Making. 

I have never air-brushed my own lures, have never poured lead for weights or even poured my own plastics. Now I have bought the components for spinner baits and buzz baits and created them in the color schemes and styles that I have wanted. 

There has always been one thing I've wanted to try doing for many years but have never taken the time to do it until now. I would love to explain it to you all but I wish to try it out first, not only to make sure it works in the water but also catches fish. I will post not only photos of the newly created lure but also of the first fish it catches (if any) as soon as the water opens up and I get a chance to use it. 

Have any of you created a lure that you can't find in a Bass Pro or Cabelas catalog that you know work and would like to share? Anything from simple modifications to extremely new and unheard of creations?


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

It wasn't a new thing, but I won't forget the thrill I got at about age ten when I fashioned my own spinner - using a brass carolina rig weight for the body, mono through it tied to a treble and a spinner blade/clevis stolen from a broken Erie Dearie. I actually caught a bass on it!
Fly tying is really fun for me because of the creativity. I won't buy flies anymore - except for one here and there to investigate how it's made. It's so much more fun to catch stuff on my own creations.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A couple of my brain farts over the years have actually worked half decent. Other's not so much.  If I had a test tank or swimming pool, I would probably mess around with more ideas. Here are a couple things I made a while back. The copper ones are casting lures meant to seek bottom, and are made from 3/8" tubing. One is shown fully rigged. The crawler harness thing is made out of a ball point pen tube and a shaky blade.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Those lures look good All Eyes. Have you caught anything on them yet? Add anything inside to make them rattle? And how to you seal the seams? 

Might have to steal your ideas and work on something similar, if you don't mind LOL.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nate In Parma Hts said:


> Those lures look good All Eyes. Have you caught anything on them yet? Add anything inside to make them rattle? And how to you seal the seams?
> 
> Might have to steal your ideas and work on something similar, if you don't mind LOL.


Yes, I've made rattle versions of these using stainless bearings. I never really gave them much time on the water beyond testing them. The copper ones do a little side to side wiggle for a second and then straighten out and swim like a dart. They look okay but only because they have the tail blade. I doubt they would be any more or less effective than a heavy spinner bait, but don't really know for sure. I seal the seams with solder/flux but it can be a pain. Epoxy may be another option, or a combo of both. 
And feel free to copy or modify them. I'd like to see what you come up with.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those both look like fish catchers, for sure All Eyes! I really like the ones that started out as a copper tube - a hybrid of my two fave types of lures, "cranks" and spoons. Great design and very aesthetically pleasing to boot!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks James. The copper ones have their own action, but no where close to a buoyant crankbait. (as you can imagine) The design was in part inspired by a Beno. They shimmy up off the bottom and swim like a dart on the retrieve. Nothing fancy on the drop other than a flashy tail. The idea was an alternative to bouncing a a jig but with more visual mass and a slight wobble. 
The harness tube was intended to insert part of the crawler or minnow inside, but the short strikers still nip it off where the plastic ends. Probably panfish anyways.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

As a big fan of blade baits, I have always wondered if a rattle version was possible. Recently I tried an experiment of making a blade bait out of brass tubing partially filled with lead. I finally got around to testing it out and found that it vibrates surprisingly well. It thumps more than chatters if that makes any sense, but has a cool action nonetheless. Now I am in the process of inserting 4 small stainless shot inside (2 on each side) and capping the ends. The red indicates where the lead is inside the tube. The black dots are the approximate size of the bearings. I will be shocked if it works but it won't be for lack of trying.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That looks killer. And like it will work great. The cylinder looks like the perfect "cyclic action causer". Great design, doesnt look like it will need much, if any tweeking (maybe move tubing back a tad to get a difnt action?). I need to get more into blade baits but they are not ideal for the shallow rivers and creeks I fish. Also, Im sure you know 22 shells can also be used for rattles (cut them down if they are too long). Great work, let us know how it goes!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

James, you would be surprised at how shallow you can fish with blade baits once you get used to it. They get hung up more often but can be quite effective in just a couple feet of water. I know some hardcore saugeye guys that cast them up on the bank so they don't make a splash and work them back to the boat. Still not sure how they do it without losing more than they do.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info AE. I know I have one or two blade baits(probably more) but I have barely fished them(closest lure to a blade bait, other than a spoon, that I have experience with is a salmo chubby darter, then probably a rattletrap or vice versa). I didnt give them much of a chance bc i didnt realize what you just told me, so thanks. I will give them a shot as it seems like I will like them. I love spoons and tend to reel quickly. Seems like one can cover a lot of water with a blade bait, which I like. Thanks again!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Currently making some rattle spoons out of brass. The dimples are done with a Dremel tool. This one makes quite a racket and weighs .6 ounces at 2 1/4" long


----------



## 2ndchamp (Jan 10, 2010)

Try a Mustad 7825 NI (split shank replacement hook) reversed with no split ring. The dual hooks make the blade less likely to hang up with slight effect to hooking ability.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice design! I also like your "beefcake skirt".


----------

